# Pilgrim Nuclear Station Security



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

If anyone has questions about this employment send me a pm. I am employed there and the starting armed rate is $18.41/hr we are on 12's with 4 on 3 off. Avergare paycheck per week before taxes/benefits is about $990.


----------



## mikejg114 (Jun 17, 2003)

any idea where i can send a resume or get an application
thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2003)

According to the ad (I found it at the Old Colony Memorial's website) you can fax a resume to Dianna Delph-Davis, 508-830-8205. I just faxed one over the other day so we'll see what happens. Good luck!


----------



## mikejg114 (Jun 17, 2003)

Sounds good..thanks for the help


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

> If anyone has questions about this employment send me a pm. I am employed there and the starting armed rate is $18.41/hr we are on 12's with 4 on 3 off. Avergare paycheck per week before taxes/benefits is about $990.


Im confused...this dosnt look like $18.41/hr.

SECURITY FULL TIME POSITIONS Opportunity in Plymouth, MA The Wackenhut Corporation, a global leader in security services, has exceptional opportunities for Full-Time positions at the Pilgrim Nuclear Power Plant in Plymouth, MA Armed Security Officers Responsibilities include controlling access to plant and vital areas, escorting duties, and serving as firewatch or firewatch patrols. Must be available to work any shift any duty any day of the week. Hourly Pay rate: *$11.34 *to start. Applicants would be required to undergo a post employment physical. To qualify you must be at least 21 years of age, have a HS diploma /GED equivalent, a valid MA driver's license and be able to obtain Class A MA FAP. Background investigation and pre-employment drug screen-ing conducted. Successful applicants will be required to meet NRC Certification require-ments. Please fax resume to Dianna Delph-Davis at 508-830-8205 or email [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2003)

It's an unarmed training rate. Once you complete the training (2 months) then you're bumped up to the $18.40/hr rate.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Plymouth Patriot is correct, once you pass your final and obtain your class A you will get the armed rate. Plan on at least 7 weeks of crappy pay.


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

Just had my interview last thursday there....it went very well....although there were a lot of applicants in the waiting area. Hope to get called on oct 9th....guys let me know if u hear anything


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I hear we are hiring 7+ instead of 5. Also we are voting on a possible A/B schedule this wed. depending on what else is offered. So you new guys might not have to wait for weekends off! It would be rotating days off with 4 on 3 off one week and 3 on 4 off the next. weekends almost every other week.


----------

